
Google bans developer with half a billion app downloads from Play Store - hsnewman
https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/26/google-bans-app-developer-do-global-play-store-ad-fraud/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19686622](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19686622)

